# What is a comfortable level of lumens for reading?



## slapper (Dec 25, 2009)

Using a headlight of course. I'm asking because I have an old Petzl headlanp which has a fine low level. The model number isn't on the light but it has a 4.5w flat alkaline battery mounted on the back of the headband. You just turn the bulb casing from off to fully on to vary the output.

I want to buy a headlamp for the wife to use when we have power outages (cuts in my vocab). If we both have headlamps, and a Coast lantern for ambient light, we should be set to function fairly nomally.

I'm wary of buying her a LED headlamp as she would naturally turn towards me if I spoke to her and I don't want a really bright beam in my eyes. If I have to get one I will, but it would have to have a low enough level for comfortable reading without glare and danger to others.

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmm? I could be way off, but a comfortable level of lumens for reading is one at which the person doing the reading is able to read, yes? An older person or anyone with poor eyesight might need more lumens than a young person with healthy eyes. 

I only know what's comfortable for me. How do I know what's comfortable for someone else? As for the glare, I can stare at the beam of my Zebralight H501 on medium from 5 feet away without being annoyed. On low, it's not an issue at any distance. On high, it's an annoyance, but not a danger.


----------



## slapper (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, obviously I have to agree with you. Trouble is, you need to try the headlamps out before you know if they would be suitable. There's nowhere at all near me where I could do this and this is why I posted.

But it's good to know that the Zebralight would probably suit. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 25, 2009)

I read in bed with one of my three zebralights (H50, H501, H60). Each of them on the lowest setting is good for reading at night. These range from 0.5 lumens to about 3 lumens.


----------



## slapper (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like Zebralight it is. Nice of you to confirm.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 26, 2009)

For reading, I'd say no more than 5 lumens is plenty. The floodier the beam, the better. A light like Zebralights are good for this task. Personally, I'm partial to my Princeton Tec EOS headlight for reading and all around use. However, if you're doing mostly reading, you might prefer a light that starts on low. I just got a Fenix HL20 with a little lower low level and a flip up diffuser to even out the beam. I think the Fenix headlight will be great for reading on low.


----------



## Pekka (Dec 26, 2009)

Lumens? Depends solely on beam shape. You'd better off by just forgetting lumen values and thinking of lux instead: throwy light with only few lumens is still blinding because of the high lux value and vice versa.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll take 5-10 lumens of pure flood, give or take.


----------



## tbenedict (Dec 26, 2009)

I just received a ZL H501W and the low seems perfect for reading. I really like about it is the ability to go instantly to all three settings, and of course the nice tint and the common AA battery.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 26, 2009)

tbenedict said:


> I just received a ZL H501W and the low seems perfect for reading. I really like about it is the ability to go instantly to all three settings, and of course the nice tint and the common AA battery.



Don't forget that the tiny size is another thing that makes a ZL headlamp different from traditional headlamps. There is a saying that goes something like this, "the most useful tool is the one you have with you when you need it." With the H501, it's there in your pocket (after a few simple mods) whenever and wherever you need it.


----------



## half-watt (Dec 26, 2009)

You were/are using an old Petzl Zoom incandescent/halogen HL (depending upon whether you are using the "standard" bulb or the higher output halogen lamp).

On a fresh battery, i could never use my Petzl Zoom for reading, unless i went into double-"Popeye mode" with a pair of squinky eyes. It would be way too bright for me even with the standard bulb.

I concur with nearly everyone of the above comments.

For indoor use (and outdoor task/proximity lighting), pick a Zebralight. The H501 is my favorite (due to the improved UI over the H30 which is smaller and would be my preferred ZL HL if not for the improved UI of the H501), though many would prefer the warmer tint of the H501w. You might also prefer the warmer tint of the H501w since you are more familiar with the warmer tint of the light coming from a Petzl Zoom.

There are other good choices as well.

Since you are a bit uncertain about a LED HL, pick one with at least three levels of light o.p. so that you can get a fairly low LOW output level. Steer clear of a LED HL with only a single level of light output.

When using any one of a number of hand-held flashlights for reading which are popular among the flashaholics here on CPF, i find that 0.5 to 1.0 lumen is fine for reading. These lights typically have a LOP (light orange-peel) reflector to smooth out the LED beam a bit. LOW on any ZL works even better due to the "floodier" output versus the LOP reflectored flashlights i've used.

My two shekels.


----------



## Egsise (Dec 26, 2009)

For indoor use ZebraLight H50 or H501.
I prefer the wider beam of H50, and i had to buy my wife one too, she uses it to read in bed.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Dec 26, 2009)

My Akoray- K-106 is my bedside/reading lamp and I read with it on low - it's about 3 lumens - I use a Fenix clip on diffuser with it (not the candle shape one) - http://www.fenixtactical.com/images/fenix/fenix-ad401-diffuser-lens-002-1.jpg Bright enought to read by but not enough to disturb the wife when she's asleep.

I have an oder in for a neutral Quark Mini AA that will probably become my reading light.


----------



## slapper (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, between you all you have clarified my thinking extraordinarily well. I'm grateful for the trouble you have taken.

Hope you had the best Christmas ever.


----------



## david.allie (May 24, 2018)

Hello, I’d like to revive this older thread, as I’m also trying to find a good, reliable, well-made flashlight for nighttime reading where I regular nightstand lamp is too bright for my wife (who is trying to sleep).


Let’s ignore the flashlight vs headlamp discussion; I’m just interested in what range of lumens people find comfortable.


I understand that the level of light will vary by age and eye health. Still, I’d like to hear how many lumens various people find comfortable. Then I’d have a range to look for... and I wouldn’t need to buy-and-try a half-dozen flashlights.


I’m currently looking at a few Acebeam flashlights with high levels from 120 to 224 AND middle levels between 30-50 and super-low levels of 0.9 to 3 lumens. Personally, I think the super-low levels are great only for walking to the bathroom in the middle of the night——no stubbed toes ;-)


So... what lumens range are you most comfortable with for nighttime reading?


----------



## StarHalo (May 24, 2018)

Zebralight's 0.01 lumen moonlight mode is perfect for nighttime reading, especially with their floody beams, the entire page is lit smoothly and evenly. Anything more than this just puts more light on what you can already see, reduces your naturally adjusted night vision, and increases the odds of bugging your partner. 

The only thing better is the Kindle app on your phone/tablet set in "reverse" mode so it shows gray text on a black background; with the display brightness set at minimum, you can read without issue and still see everything around you will full night vision, no second device needed to provide light.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (May 24, 2018)

Literally 1 lumen or less is plenty adequate.


----------



## etc (Jun 7, 2018)

I really like the Malkoff M61LLL (Triple Low) 219 "B" for reading. I plan to get a headband to create an improvised headlamp. In the MD2 / Surefire 6P configuration. You can edc it when you want or use it as a headlamp when you want, the dual feature is nice.

I think it has about 40 lumens? It's floody and perfect.


----------

